# your average 122' sportfisher



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

This is the new Mary P. Recently christened out of Trinity Yachts. she was at anchor in the Mississippi across from the South Pass Lighthouse Thursday. Darryl commissioned a beauty.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

no helo deck ? what were they thinking ?


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> no chopper deck ? what were they thinking ?


it wouldn't be *AVERAGE* with a chopper deck.


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Here's some perspective...


----------



## txfishbait (Jun 21, 2007)

To the important questions:

1) Does it have enough range, what is the fuel capacity? 
2) Is there sufficient fishbox capacity and does it hold ice well?
3) How does it ride compared to a catamaran?


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

txfishbait said:


> To the important questions:
> 
> 3) How does it ride compared to a catamaran?


Sure it can get to Tequila but B/V is going to be pushing it. It'll be best to have a buddy boat for that.


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

I saw her saturday anchored across from Port Eads. What a beautiful sportfishing yacht. I have never seen a finer boat.


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

Helo Pad? The 30 foot Boston Whaler dingy is in the way!!!!


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

Bidet?

Turn in the Man Card.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

nice, but it ain't no catamaran.

Brandon


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

I bet they would still make me shower on the deck. Definitely the Holmes of Sportfishers!

AGF


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

txfishbait said:


> To the important questions:
> 
> 1) Does it have enough range, what is the fuel capacity?
> 2) Is there sufficient fishbox capacity and does it hold ice well?
> 3) How does it ride compared to a catamaran?


Try here:

http://www.trinityyachts.com/news-06-19-06.asp


----------



## BondBroker (Aug 1, 2008)

Bueno Suerte said:


> Bidet?
> 
> Turn in the Man Card.


Hey.... I wanted a bidet but it wouldn't fit in the center console.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

All that for a measly 25 knots and no bidet? Why even the old Mojo has a bidet in it - you're not suppose to "go" in it but open that stopcock valve on the thru-hull and boy howdy, yeaow! :rotfl: 

Tsk, tsk, what's fishin' coming to these days? I can almost hear the old man out yonder ...

"Charles you fish out the back and take your shower out there befo' you come back inside, hear me, I got some Gomer Pyle and Hogan's Heros re-runs ta watch here sohn."


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I wonder what the poor people are doing these days  That's a nice rig and it looks like they have a nice waiting list. The economy isn't down everywhere, that's for sure.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Says the owner currently owns an 86 footer.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Looks a little tippy to me. L:W looks about like a panga...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

hehe, yea roughing it in a 86 footer is tough. I would love to hear those cats wound up. That's gotta be like a train going by.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I like it, but those letters on the side look like they went to home depot at the last minute.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Wow, those cats really are train engines in another life. 220 GPH combined, or a whopping 11 gallons per mile on cruise. That works out to about $30 per mile, just for fuel on the mains. It's probably got bigger fuel lines than I have exhaust pipes.


----------



## bluewaterexplorer (Apr 25, 2007)

I know, I know, if you have to ask how much then you can't afford it. Well, that is for **** sure. I wonder what the price tag is.


----------



## Syncerus (Oct 18, 2005)

You know, no 122 footer has the ride of a 145 footer.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*nice rig*

WHERE THE HECK IS THE JACK PLATES? HOW SKINNY WILL IT RUN?


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

Kinda dumb to build a sportfish that big IMO. If you have that kind of money and want to fish remote places then you do whats in my avatar. I checked out the Marlena (126ft Trinity SF) at one of the Florida shows a few years ago. It was riduculous how high/wide the gunnels in the cockpit were. I couldn't imagine how difficult it would be to handle a big fish from one of those boats but I'd like to find out!

Plans for a 170ft SF http://www.yachtforums.com/forums/f...5333-new-design-worlds-largest-sportfish.html


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

*The Mary P*



Stuart said:


> I like it, but those letters on the side look like they went to home depot at the last minute.


I guess you can't please everyone.

They left my first initial off, but we'll get that straightened out. :tongue:


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Stuart said:


> I like it, but those letters on the side look like they went to home depot at the last minute.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

i like the 'Marlena' better...... still average, but i like having the extra 4' o'length 










but it's still no cat!..........


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

That picture of it hanging in the travel lift. Probably just the lighting, but I can't make out a bow thruster. If I try to pick it up on the used market in a few years, I'll have to have one installed.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

If you fish down south, you need a bidet. I don't care what they say, you are unlikely to be the first ever or even the first that day, for that matter.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Stuart said:


> That picture of it hanging in the travel lift. Probably just the lighting, but I can't make out a bow thruster. If I try to pick it up on the used market in a few years, I'll have to have one installed.


Specs say it has a 120 hp bow thruster.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

It really is a "cat" instead of a mono after all. angelsm



> Cat engines 3512B-HD producing 2540 hp at 1800 rpm


You're right Mont, the Port Rail Association uses something like that engine in the blue switcher locomotives around Houston.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Ernest said:


> If you fish down south, you need a bidet. I don't care what they say, you are unlikely to be the first ever or even the first that day, for that matter.


lol!..... yup, swells thot i had a two-seater his first trip to the head on my boat

i said, "never-mind the number o'holes in there!....... just make sure that diverter valve is turned toward the bluewater or you'll be hauling more'n just your fish home with ya!"

(gotta virgin holding tank installed a year after i bot the boat and wanna keep it that way )


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Swells said:


> It really is a "cat" instead of a mono after all. angelsm
> 
> You're right Mont, the Port Rail Association uses something like that engine in the blue switcher locomotives around Houston.


Sammie, our newer "road" locomotives typically run about 43-4400 hp. 1050rpm for the GE locomotives and about 900rpm for the two-cycle GM's. 
4-5000 gal fuel tanks. pretty impressive power when ya link 4-5 together.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Needs more rod holders.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

amazing machine..


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

What does the owner do for a living?


----------



## Txducksndogs (Dec 30, 2007)

Monarchy said:


> What does the owner do for a living?


spend money


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

I would hate to have to split fuel for a trip to BV. Filling up at the ramp and putting in $15000. 
I think it might be cheaper to just buy BV or Nansen and a helicopter 1 hr tip to and from, no coasties to worry about heck no limit fly to the ranch.


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

Here are some pictures I shot of her last week also. This guy must feel like some celebrity with everyone shooting pictures as they go by.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I forget what he does for a living, but the owner and his son in law are some of the nicest, most down to earth, just cool folks you would ever want to meet. Totally laid back. Truly nice guys.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Ernest said:


> I forget what he does for a living, but the owner and his son in law are some of the nicest, most down to earth, just cool folks you would ever want to meet. Totally laid back. Truly nice guys.


sometimes I wish I woulda married a girl with a rich daddy................oh well, I got love.


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

Must be a b***h to trailer


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

bluewaterexplorer said:


> I know, I know, if you have to ask how much then you can't afford it. Well, that is for **** sure. I wonder what the price tag is.


Got some good pics of it last week also. I heard $13 mil.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

jdsuperbee said:


> Must be a b***h to trailer


You know thats right!! I bet it's a wind catching sob!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

I wish I had a father in law with that kind of boat!!

I would be a freakin GREAT son in law.


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

Penningtons of Baton Rouge - Oil folks.


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

I was in alabama about 4 years ago and saw what the owner said I believe was a 96' bertram. It was just delivered to him there. It had Wilmington, DE on it the the name was Beastiful or something like that... I kept thinking that it would be very difficult to fish from. (But MAN would it be fun to try!!!!)


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

96' was supposed to be 76'. Either way- lots bigger than the 14' pirogue...


----------



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

At 11 gpm (gallons per mile), a run to boomvang and back would burn a mere 2,200 gallons. That's some expensive tuna.


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

I wonder if the jack plate is hydraulic. lol
You can tell at one time they were ******** because who else in a boat like that would fish in a canal that looks like it should have a 74 Mowdy Scooter instead of that beast.
All that said, still a kicka55 boat!


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

ROCKPORTFISHERMAN said:


> I wonder if the jack plate is hydraulic. lol
> You can tell at one time they were ******** because who else in a boat like that would fish in a canal that looks like it should have a 74 Mowdy Scooter instead of that beast.
> All that said, still a kicka55 boat!


 thats some funny S$$$ but money like that who cares it all abut big pimping and he has me beat fo sure


----------



## GradyWhite (Oct 23, 2006)

Bit of overkill.....for 2 snapper

Outstanding boat!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Heeeeyyyy, just think just maybe that ole Linda P. boat just might have a real sweet tuna coffin, you know with the ice and raw saltwater cool-down system for some YFT and the occasional "by-catch" bluefin tuna, the mack daddy of 'em all. I'm seeing some potential here. That boat just reeks of big tuna bloody decks and doin' it right. That boat can go long and prolly even has it's own icemaker! 

But ya know to me, I'd even be happy with one ride on one of them "cat" outboard rigs, maybe even better than a Fountain. :rotfl:


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

_"coming from New Orleans, La. the Mary P requires a year round crew of six..a captain, a first mate, an engineer, and three New Orleans ladies to perform favors as requested."_

:cop: :cheers: :cop:


----------



## Capt.deano (Sep 13, 2007)

Coming from a traveling captain/first mate that thig looks like a nightmare!!


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

Capt.deano said:


> Coming from a traveling captain/first mate that thig looks like a nightmare!!


thats what deckhands and day workers are for.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

*Question*

How much is little Ms. Mary worth?:help:


----------



## Capt.deano (Sep 13, 2007)

I love those guys.


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

That is a pretty average 122' sportfisher.


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

With a boat that size he could go to Alaska and be on next seasons deadliest catch and give ol' Zig a run for his money.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2008)

*122' Sportfisher.*

This is boat looks awesome and I am a CAT owner. I trade them mine for his, only because his is a "little" bigger


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

you need permission to post pictures of my boat in here.


----------



## catchemdallas (Jun 11, 2004)

boats nice and all but wheres the tower? i dont think the visibility from the 4th floor is high enough....


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

By the way, the helicopter pad is on the mother ship.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

catchemdallas said:


> boats nice and all but wheres the tower? i dont think the visibility from the 4th floor is high enough....


That was my first thought, too hwell:

But seriously if I had the money for a boat like that there is no way that would be the boat I fished on other than when trolling when changing locations to different ports. Give me a 40 to 50ish G&S or just about anything with IPS/Zeus.


----------



## lilsamo (Aug 8, 2005)

Won't fit in my canal. May get hung up in the Pass, too. Gotta stick with Contender, ****.


----------



## jackleg (Mar 13, 2008)

Mont said:


> I wonder what the poor people are doing these days  That's a nice rig and it looks like they have a nice waiting list. The economy isn't down everywhere, that's for sure.


trinity does have a 2 year waiting list, but they haven't booked a new order since last july.


----------



## stripstrike1 (May 28, 2004)

WOW!


----------



## going_east (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh I just wonder if his outriggers are single or dual spreaders thats all


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

More importantly How many ladies will the hot tub(s) hold and what deck is it located on?


----------

